# Catahoula rescue group



## secondchance (Sep 9, 2008)

If anyone is interested in rescuing a Catahoula or Catahoula mix check out Catahoula Rescue Inc. This is a link to there most high need cases http://www.catahouligans.com/Mondogs/Mondogs.aspx , they have dogs all over the states and are very good about shipping and screening/support after adoption. I recently had the pleasure of meeting and coordinating with several people from this organization and they were fantastic. Spread the word!


----------



## 2Catahoulas (Aug 11, 2008)

I think I have my limit with two rescues. These two are two handfuls. Very good site. Thanks.


----------



## pkelley (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi 
I agree, our Illinois Catahoula rescue group is wonderful. We have two Catahoulas Leopards - female - fenced in yard and we go to the dog park 3 times a week. I would love another but two is a good number! The older one is "in charge" of teaching the 6 month old and is doing a great job. She wakes the pup up with lots of kisses, has taught her to play "nicely" with other dogs, and comforts her when the nighttime nightmares hit! Now she is teaching her, no kidding, how to bark (darn it). I love watching them interact, it is amusing and sooo sweet. Love these Catahoulas, but they do need a lot of attention, affection and a job to do so they don't get bored.


----------

